# Removing Jacuzzi Air Control Knobs



## astro46 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am trying to replace the rubber plunger below the center On/Off control. In order to do this, the plate needs to be removed, and in order to remove it, the 2 plastic air control knobs have to be removed. Simple, eh?

Problem is the knobs won't pull off. There are designed to just pull off. Apparently some corrosion/mineral action is going on. I've tried pulling on them with a pliers.

The supplier doesn't have a good idea, short of spraying with WD-40. Makes no sense to me since it just drips in around the knob, but won't to, and up, the center stem. But, hey, I tried it anyway. After a couple of hours the knobs still didn't pull off.

Anyone have an idea of how to deal with this? Hot air gun on knob, hoping I don't melt anything?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use a automotive door panel removal tool I bought off the Snap On truck.


----------



## astro46 (Jul 15, 2010)

really? how does the tool get under the knob? (If I could get under the know I could use a prybar.)

I am not concerned about harming the knobs. I have replacements. I have tried grabbing them with a pliers, but no go. 

My other concern is breaking off the stem that they are attached to. 
the parts supplier indicated that if they don't come off easily, breaking the part under them is a known possibility. That would open another layer of complexity, getting the broken part out for replacement (and, of last week, those parts were out of stock)


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

astro46 said:


> really? how does the tool get under the knob? (If I could get under the know I could use a prybar.)
> 
> I am not concerned about harming the knobs. I have replacements. I have tried grabbing them with a pliers, but no go.
> 
> ...


If you are replacing the knobs anyway, just carefully cut them apart with an oscillating tool or drill small holes and break apart.


----------



## astro46 (Jul 15, 2010)

I could try that. Thanks for the idea.

Won't get back there right away. Parking there was difficult normally, and with major snow storm here over the weekend, likely impossible for a while.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

If you have the new knobs, take a look at the bottom to get an idea how they slide over the controls. You can then carefully drill a small hole in the old knobs in the proper location, and spray some WD40 in there to try to work them loose.
Just throwing some ideas your way...


----------



## astro46 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good idea. worth a "shot".

Thanks.


----------

